# agiltiy or gundog classes



## nickylreed (Sep 7, 2010)

hello

i am looking for either of the above classes in the birmingham area, (sutton/solihull) to take my working breed cocker spaniel to who is 18mnths old can anybody help??


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Go on to Agility Net and The Gundog Forum


----------

